# Adding Cynotilapia



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've found this colorful cichlid, Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef and Cynotilapia afra Cobue. I wanna it in my tank but I heard Cynotilapia are really aggressive and they have sharp teeth.

http://www.davesfish.com/images/Cynotil ... 20Reef.jpg

http://www.davesfish.com/images/Cynotil ... 0Cobwe.jpg

Is this true?

Can they live with Red Zebras and Kenyis?

Have anybody been successful raising them?

My stock list is:

Red Zebra
Kenyi
Cobalt Blue
Electric Yellow Labs


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

idk about others but my F1 white tops are super aggressive to each other (mostly males fighting) and anything with vertical barring (my old demasoni group had to go) just my opinion but id ditch the kenyis before trying them. it could work out different for you however so its up to you. GL in your choice


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

The Cobue are way too shy for that tank. Also, IMO, even though most Afra can hold their own, going into a tank with 3 Metriaclima species might be like getting thrown to the lions.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

ChoxRox said:


> What are the dimensions of your tank?


55 Gallon

30 Inch Wide/22 Inch Tall/18 Inch Deep



DrgRcr said:


> The Cobue are way too shy for that tank. Also, IMO, even though most Afra can hold their own, going into a tank with 3 Metriaclima species might be like getting thrown to the lions.


Their shy? So their not aggressive?

Don't they use their teeth to bite others? Thats the only thing I'm worried about.

Which would be better Cobue or Afra?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

jeff12 said:


> ChoxRox said:
> 
> 
> > What are the dimensions of your tank?
> ...


I hate to be the bearer of bad news.

The odds are very high that none of the mbuna you have or are looking at are going to fair well in a 30in long tank. The tank is simply too small for when they mature.

When they get sexually active, expect that the aggression level will go way up and the males will want to claim territories (floor space) and will pretty much kill anyone who doesn't get out of their 'pad'. The 30in length makes it pretty much impossible for the other fish to get far enough away.

Again, odds are very high that this will case a great deal of stress, which leads to disease and death.

I believe a group of just female yellow labs would work, or you could try a group of Pseudotropheus saulosi if you are set on mbuna.

The 29 gallon cookie cutters are going to give a better idea of what should have a high chance of working in your tank. Note no mbuna suggestions are offered. Please read here.

BTW, here is a picture of a Hap 'Ruby' male I had a while back for reference.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I was waiting for dimensions too before commenting. I would not do mbuna in a 30" tank.

If you want to try it anyway, I'd do a single species of dwarf mbuna.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

A single Cobue or Jalo male with multiple females (5+) "may" work.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

cantrell00 said:


> A single Cobue or Jalo male with multiple females (5+) "may" work.


Yeah I think so too because I read the 55 Gallon Cookie Cutter they had Cynotilapia afra on the list. But I probably will get them juvenile. The thing is my LFS doesn't have the cichlid so I have to ask them to get it.


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

jeff12 said:


> cantrell00 said:
> 
> 
> > A single Cobue or Jalo male with multiple females (5+) "may" work.
> ...


What cantrell00 means is that you'd have to get rid of all your other fish, and have a species only tank with one male and 5+ females. Adding them to what you already have is going to cause trouble.

The 55 gallon cookie cutter is for 4' standard 55 gallons. It's the "footprint" (the dimensions) that matter, not the gallons. Yours is less than 3' long, so that limits you. You need to look at the suggestions for for the 29 gallon because that is the footprint of your tank. The suggestions for the 55 gallon cookie cutter only apply if your tank is 4'.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

riverpaws said:


> jeff12 said:
> 
> 
> > cantrell00 said:
> ...


Correct... Single species and if speaking of Cynotilapia, it would really only apply to Cobue, Likoma or Jalo Reef.

I think Nkhata's are too aggresive. Hara are too big. One of the Mbamba's or Lions (other than Mara Rocks) could possibly work.


----------

